# What is the BRIGHTEST LED headlamp?



## DrewDennis

The brighest one I have found so far was only 50 lumens..anyone found a brighter one?


----------



## Cornelia_Hiker

Headlamp....as in light on a strap you wear on your head? 

I have one with 42 leds in it. Very dang bright. Don't think it came with a rating in lumens though. Was like $12-13 bucks on ebay.


----------



## DrewDennis

Yes thats the type I am referring to.  However more LED's does not equal more light. If you have a head lamp with ONE luxeon star led V/S one headlamp with 10 standard "focused" LED's...the luxeon star will spank it...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

check out streamlight. this one is 50 lumens

http://www.streamlight-flashlights.com/trident-hp-61080.html


----------



## Mean Bone

I use one made by FoxFury.  It's the Bike III model.  Expensive but it's 520 lumens.

Yeah, it's bright!

Says for helmet or handlebar but I can wear it on my head with no problem.

Frank


----------



## Cornelia_Hiker

Mean Bone said:


> I use one made by FoxFury.  It's the Bike III model.  Expensive but it's 520 lumens.
> 
> Yeah, it's bright!
> 
> Says for helmet or handlebar but I can wear it on my head with no problem.




Geez Louise, that Foxfury light looks cool but it's $330 !!!!

I got a 72 led bike headlight that is very bright also, at www.ledshoppe for $14 shipped !

http://www.ledshoppe.com/ledproductothers.htm


----------



## DrewDennis

Mean Bone said:


> I use one made by FoxFury.  It's the Bike III model.  Expensive but it's 520 lumens.
> 
> Yeah, it's bright!
> 
> Says for helmet or handlebar but I can wear it on my head with no problem.




Yeah I have been drooling over that one for a bit now. I have a parts list to build one with nearly the same output using luxeon star III's led's  ,but I was hoping to find a commercially built one with around 3 - 400 lumens for under 100 bucks. No luck so far. Looks like I will be ordering parts soon to build one.


----------



## Mean Bone

You'll find plenty of info on the net to build one cheaper, although getting really bright LED's may not be that cheap (don't know what they run).  It might not end up being as waterproof, etc, but that may not be a feature you need (splash proof is good enough if it's not going to see much water).  I was able to get one at a good price or I might not have gotten it.

My son uses a FireFox on his helmet as a paramedic.  Not the same one.  The one he has is not 500 lumens but it's fire rated and has a small blinking red LED on the back for safety reasons.

There are many good economical LED lights available.  FireFox and some others are in a different category being used in public safety, etc, and really may be a bit overkill for what many of us use our lights.

Good luck with your search!

Frank


----------



## FERAL ONE

i have 3 princeton tec apex lights that i love. the flood for working or the super bright led in the center for spotting. i have been very pleased with them and the battery pack on the back helps to even out the weight .


----------



## Ace12

https://www.fenix-store.com/product_info.php?cPath=22&products_id=1774


----------



## ButcherTony

there was one fellow around here doing a study on them......but I think it was the reg bulb flashlights


----------

